# SCP on /dev/fuse



## ogosselin (Dec 13, 2022)

Hi guys,
I can’t copy a file to a GlusterFS through an server freebsd whit SCP.
A copy from a client in SCP to a freebsd server where GlusterFS volume file is mounted.I always an "access denied" When I’d like to send a file to it. 
The folder is correctly mounted on the server and I can create file on GlusterFS when I am using SSH.

The GlusterFS is mounted on /dev/fuse . How can I give more rule on /dev/fuse to upload file on the share into the server ?

Thank you,
Regards,


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2022)

ogosselin said:


> The GlusterFS is mounted on /dev/fuse


I surely hope not, /dev/fuse is a _device_, not a mountpoint. Has nothing to do with the /dev/fuse _device_. You don't give someone permission to write to /dev/ada0 either. 

All I can think off is that you're using a different user with scp(1) than ssh(1), and that other user simply doesn't have permission to write to the target directory.


----------



## ogosselin (Dec 13, 2022)

Hi,
Thank for reply.

A volume from GlusterFS is mounted on /dev/fuse on my remote server. And when I would like to send a file to the remote server on the mount point on /dev/fuse of the Gluster FS. I Always an error with "access denied".

Client --SCP--> Remote serveur --/dev/fuse--> GlusterFS volume

SSH and SCP is the same user

Thank you,
Regards,


----------



## ogosselin (Dec 13, 2022)

More information


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2022)

Your (GlusterFS) filesystems are mounted on /usr/local/www/* (can't read the rest of it). That's the only thing that matters. Filesystem permissions have nothing to do with the permissions on the GlusterFS _device_ (/dev/fuse).


----------



## ogosselin (Dec 13, 2022)

Yes sure. Sorry my English is not very well. So How can I send file with SCP inside GlusterFS folder mounted on my server ?

I tried to apply right and a lot of thing but nothing change.

Thank you,
Regards,


----------



## covacat (Dec 13, 2022)

scp foo.txt user2@remote.host.com:/usr/local/www/dir1/baz/


----------



## ogosselin (Dec 13, 2022)

Yes, thank you I know the syntax for SCP but I always a "access denied" when I would like to send a file to the GlusterFS volume. When /tmp it works fine.

Thank you,


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2022)

From scp(1) 's point of view (or any other application) it's irrelevant it's GlusterFS. 



ogosselin said:


> When /tmp it works fine.


Yes, it has 1777 permissions, _everyone_ and everything can write there.

I suggest you take a long hard look at the permissions on /usr/local/www and everything below it.


----------

